# How do i get drum brakes off??



## erixpulsar (Dec 4, 2004)

uhh....i recently got an 89 sentra..... i wanted to replace the brakes all around because they were skreeching like a wet cat......so i replaced the fronts......that took care of most of the squealing nd such.....but when i went to try to take the drum off the drum setup....i thought it would just slip off....so i got my manual....looked for the appropiate thing....and once i found it....it only showed the brake setup with the drum off.....so i became confused.....any help on how i have to take it off?


----------



## Tdizzle412 (Dec 6, 2004)

A real big hammer :thumbup:


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I would highly recomend geting a haynes manual...theres a whole procedure that you have to go through by reaching in through the back plate and turning a sprocket to loosen the shoes to get the drums off...theres 4 springs and such in side...I did mine and they were the hardest thing I have ever worked on in my life. Its a complicated process...so like I said...haynes manual is your friend.

At least thats how it worked on my B14...I doubt theres much diffrence.


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

removing the brackes is prettey self explanitory when you look at it. Take the lugs off. Pop the gold center cap off. Get a big socket ( i think 1 and 1/4in.)Pull black plate off. Unscrew all the bolts. The only part that might confuse you is remebering to take off parking brake, if you dont its really hard to pull the plate off, probably wont even move.


----------



## erixpulsar (Dec 4, 2004)

ryan7o7 said:


> Get a big socket ( i think 1 and 1/4in.)


yea i found out....it's a 1 1/8"


----------



## jadehardbody (Aug 18, 2004)

Still agreed with tdizzle. real big hammer will come in handy as it did with my hb and my friends pos corsica. good luck.
:thumbup:


----------

